# Sergeant Timothy Simpson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Timothy Simpson 
*Philadelphia Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Monday, November 17, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Monday, November 17, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Sergeant Timothy Simpson was killed when his patrol car was struck by a vehicle being operated by an intoxicated driver.

At approximately 1030 hours Sergeant Simpson was en route to a robbery call when his patrol car was involved in a collision with a vehicle at the intersection of Allegheny Avenue and Aramingo Avenue. He was taken to a local hospital where he died from his injuries.

It was determined that the operator of the vehicle that struck Sergeant Simpson's patrol car was intoxicated and he was taken into custody.

Sergeant Simpson had served with the Philadelphia Police Department for 20 years and is survived by his wife and three children. He was assigned to the 24th District.

On May 3, 2008 Sergeant Simpson's former patrol partner, Sergeant Stephen Liczbinski, was shot and killed in the line of duty.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Sergeant Stephen Liczbinski
Philadelphia Police Department, PA
EOW: Saturday, May 3, 2008
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
Philadelphia Police Department
One Franklin Square
Philadelphia, PA 19106

Phone: (215) 686-1776

_*Please contact the Philadelphia Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

